# shopping carts/purchasing??



## ironsidephoto (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello everyone,

I'm still working on figuring out how to add some sort of purchasing element to my website--it's tricky because of the type of gallery that i'm using. i might try to use zen cart (zen-cart.com), but does anyone have any suggestions on how to let people automatically buy stuff without contacting me? maybe entering the picture number (i have way too many to name) and size somewhere on a form that's sent to me?
ahhhhh.

the link to my site is below.
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Alpha (Apr 17, 2007)

OSCommerce

http://www.oscommerce.com/solutions/oscommerce


----------



## ironsidephoto (Apr 18, 2007)

i looked at oscommerce, but it's only for windows and linux. i use a mac.


----------



## ironsidephoto (Apr 18, 2007)

actually this may work after all, i'll give it a try


----------



## ironsidephoto (Apr 18, 2007)

does anyone know of a way to maybe have some sort of form that people fill out , typing in the number/gallery of the picture and picking a size etc., that can be sent to me, after which i can send them an invoice from paypal?


----------



## mr e (Apr 18, 2007)

The easiest way would be to just have a form with the right fields and have the form's action be your email address. Won't be pretty by any means, but it's simple.

For example
<form method="post" action="your@email.com">

Another way would be using PHP's mail() function, but that's a whole other story.

OSCommerce is also a good way to go though, it's nicer (in my opinion) than Zen Cart and as long as you change the default look of it (default skin is bad), works well


----------



## photogoddess (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm not sure if this is the kind of thing that you're looking for but it's what I use for online sales.

http://www.digilabs.biz/index.shtml


----------

